
Ask HN: How much you increase your salary for a new job? - trtobe
Hi all,<p>I am being interviewed for few jobs. That&#x27;s a good thing however I am struggling every time to give a number when asked as I don&#x27;t know how much I can ask mainly because I am not earning too much at my current job and also to be fair I am afraid to give my willing number.<p>I have already learned once you gave your current salary you cannot expect much increase.<p>So would be appreciated if you could give me some insights how you have dealt with kind of this situation.
======
dudul
Don't give your current salary, it's irrelevant, and you're right, it will be
used to cap the offer.

You should not feel uncomfortable communicating your expectations. Ideally,
add a little padding to your expectations to account for the company's
counter-offer.

As an example, if you want to make $100k, I would say "I'm looking for
something in the 110k to 120k range". It leaves room for negotiation.

When asked how much I'm expecting in my new position, I usually give a
ballpark estimate and immediately ask "what kind of budget are you working
with?". And they better give me an answer, because I just gave them a range, I
expect the same willingness to share information.

